# lpg in spain



## 97351

hi everyone, i`m of round spain and portugal for a month in mid-july and i`ve heard that re-filling buit in lpg tanks can be a problem,has anyone encounted this? what adaptors will i need? HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MicknPat

Bolt,

Here is a link to where you will find any LPG stations in Spain http://tinyurl.com/yw7vo the actual URL is very very long hence the tiny URL.

I can tell you exactly where the filling stations are in Valencia and Alicante only because during our 6 month stay those were the only ones we visited.

The Spanish use the same LPG 'gun' filling nozzle as the Dutch or British known as the bayonet,but don't forget to take your one for France.

I see you own an RV,have you got a few Spanish sites planned for your stays or are you just going to hope for the best?


----------



## peejay

Hi bolt and wecome to MHFacts,

Heres another link for lpg in Spain and Portugal (and other european countries), just select the country of your choice from the drop down box at the top left......

http://www.gas-tankstellen.info/menu.php?language=en_US

pete.


----------



## 96475

*LPG in Spain*

Hi Bolt,

Another site for you: www.spainautogas.com

Chris


----------



## 97351

cheers mick,chris and pete
thanks for those links,i`m printing lists off like a lunatic now.i`m new to mhf but very impressed with how you responded so quickly...good lads! really helpful stuff, i keep hearing so many conflicting stories about what adaptors i`ll need.my motorhome has an American ACME fitting and i screw a british bayonet fitting on to re-fill here,i didn`t know what bloody fitting to buy to re-fill in spain and portugal. cheers again.i`d also appreciate any advise on wild-camping in portugal.


----------



## Scotjimland

Hi bolt, wecome to MHFs.. another RVer ..  

Try posting a new topic for 'wild camping in Portugal' .. get more replies...


----------



## 97541

Portugal, (or at least the Algarve) is OK for LPG, and I believe they use the Acme (American) fitting, which is the same as Belgium (cheapest LPG to my knowledge). Spain uses the bayonet (same as UK).

Spain is problematical since it was only legalised for sale to 'the public' a couple of years ago.

To my knowledge, there are 23 LPG (called GPL the same as France in Spain) stations available, ALL owned by Repsol the national Spanish petrol company.

There was 24, but the one in Malaga (of all places!), closed down some time ago.

Many are in out of the way areas, and can be difficult to access/find.

I have a 34ft Fleetwood Southwind and have successfully obtained LPG from Jerez, Seville and Granada. I use for both road fuel and coach purposes.

The last time I bought it was in October 2005 in Granada and it was 59/60 Eurocents (40p) a litre. Petrol at the time was about 88 cents a litre. Petrol prices in Spain are regulated and the current price of un-leaded is 97 cents, so expect LPG to be commensurately priced.

This is the link for Repsol with a map of their sites, plus a list of the available sites in Andalucia. Good luck, and fill up before leaving France - probably one of the most LPG and Motorhome friendly countries in Europe!

PS - they only accept cash! - no credit cards.

http://www.repsolypf.com/eng/produc...enta/mapaptosventa.asp?PaginaID=1876&Nivel=11

Spanish Automotive gas sales outlets

Name: GASAUTO JEREZ 
Address: Ctra. Jerez-Algeciras, km. 2,2. Jerez de la Frontera (Cádiz) 
Telephone: 956 347 276

Open:

Weekdays: 08:00 to 14:00 and 16:00 to 18:00 
Saturdays: 09:00 to 14:00 
Public holidays: 09:00 to 14:00

Name: GASAUTO SEVILLA 
Address: Avenida Roberto Osborne 16. Pol. Ind. Carretera Amarilla. SEVILLA 
Telephone: 954 519 499

Open:

Weekdays: 06:00 to 22:00 
Saturdays: 06:00 to 22:00 
Public holidays: 06:00 to 22:00

Name: GASAUTO GRANADA 
Address: Carretera Antigua de Málaga, km 4. Pago de Fatinafar. GRANADA 
Telephone: 958 294 000

Open:

Weekdays: 08:00 to 21:00 
Saturdays: 08:00 to 14:00 
Public holidays: 08:00 to 14:00

Name: GASAUTO CÓRDOBA 
Address: Carretera del Aeropuerto, km 1,7. CÓRDOBA 
Telephone: 957 454 040

Open:

Weekdays: 08:00 to 22:00 
Saturdays: 09:00 to 14:00 
Public holidays: 09:00 to 14:00


----------



## 96783

Hi,

You don't say how you're getting to Spain but if you're going in at Santander there is a Repsol LPG station there. If you have a GPS Satnav that will take you there, otherwise it's up the hill north of the Football Stadium. It's rather more complicated than that but also be aware that it's a tight turn in the gas station to get to the LPG pump. With a big outfit it needs a good swing into it.


----------



## 97541

Hi PhredC
I have a feeling that one of the Santander LPG stations has recently closed. There are two others in the vicinity:

Multiproduct Service Station 

Name: E.S. DIEGO Y CIPRIÁN, C.B. 
Address: Carretera N-634, km 196. Hoznayo (CANTABRIA) 
Telephone: 942 524 212 

Open: 

Weekdays: 07:00 to 23:00 
Saturdays: 07:00 to 23:00 
Public holidays: 07:00 to 23:00 


and . . . . 


Gasauto service station 

Name: GASAUTO HERNANI 
Address: Mutauto. Carretera Hernani-San Sebastián, km 8. Hernani (GUIPÚZCOA) 
Telephone: 943 331 131 

Open: 

Weekdays: Opening hours 
Saturdays: 10:00 to 13:00 / 15:00 to 19:00 
Public holidays: 10:00 to 13:00 / 15:00 to 19:00


----------



## BillF

You can get Lpg, or GPL as it is called, at Repsol's Stations in virtually all major cities in Spain now (10/12/2010)...plus some other places too. 
Any Repsol petrol station will give you a brochure of the specific locations. Watch the trading hrs too.

But DO bring all the different adapters for Spain & France etc. for the plug in attachment. The France one is a wide cup with a flange & Spain's has a Bayonet you hook onto. Also you have to hook it on and then press the red button on pump for gas to flow.


----------



## BillF

*Camper Storage*

You can store vehicles at Parking Madrid. They are cheap and excellent!


----------



## PeterandLinda

Hi

The simplest explanation on the various adaptors you will need is this:

Travel Adapters: Just as with ordinary gas bottles different countries have different fittings. The good news with refillables though is that you carry just a few Gaslow adapters that allow you to connect to the local LPG pump wherever you are. The UK bayonet fitting is pre-fitted into the Gaslow filler head and traditionally you carried two more, one for Southern Europe usually known as the 'French' adapter and one for Northern Europe usually known as the 'Euro' adapter. Things have changed slightly now with the addition of a new quick-release adapter usually known as 'Euronozzel', this is designed to replace all the others throughout but history says it will just add another adapter to the mix at least for several years to come! This new adapter may appear in any country on newly installed pumps but as yet is fairly rare. News as of Sept 2010: Repsol are increasingly installing this in Spain.

This is quoted from the following website :

http://www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/shopuk/gaslow_refillables.htm

They can supply everything you might need.

P&L


----------

